# Got out and did a little Turkey looking.



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Just spent 3 days trying to tie up a Turkey for opening day. There's plenty of them out there.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We found out we got permission for a new spot to try out going scouting on friday


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

It sucks about trying to get permission. I don't want to go to some stranger's door with this stuff going on. If they are trying to quarantine, they don't want you coming to their house. The only thing that works is if you already had permission and all you got to do is call them. I just opted to go to public spots. Not sure how many are going to go on opening day.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

been hearing a lot of birds...cant wait.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

texasrig said:


> It sucks about trying to get permission. I don't want to go to some stranger's door with this stuff going on. If they are trying to quarantine, they don't want you coming to their house. The only thing that works is if you already had permission and all you got to do is call them. I just opted to go to public spots. Not sure how many are going to go on opening day.


I wanted to get new spots also this year in west central part of the state but I'm stuck with 2 woods this year


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

fshnmaster said:


> I wanted to get new spots also this year in west central part of the state but I'm stuck with 2 woods this year


Better than non at all.Permission may get tough this year.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

joekacz said:


> Better than non at all.Permission may get tough this year.


I'm more than happy to have private land to hunt.. beats driving 2.5 hours for public land in se ohii


----------

